# Turning off a Water Circulator at night?



## TheATeamsCichlids (Feb 18, 2015)

HI Everyone,

I'm pretty new to Cichlids ( only got my first family 75L tank in December ) loved it and Cichlids that much that we have just upgraded to a 4ft 250L tank and have completed the transfer and setup but i have a general question regarding Water Pumps/Circulators I have a Aqua One Maxi 105 setup internally and currently have it on a timer to turn off and night to create stiller night waters for the Fish to sleep in as i have the spray bar of the Canister filter angled to create some gentle currents in the tank.

Just wondering if having a Circulator/water pump working like this is actually beneficial to the Fish or if it's going to slowly deteriorate the water condition due to high surface agitation during the day then very little at night?

After some general thought's and advice.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would leave it on 24/7 if you are going to use it at all. What is the combined GPH of your filter and circulator?


----------



## TheATeamsCichlids (Feb 18, 2015)

Filter: 1400 Litres per hour or 369Gallons per hour
Circulator: 2200 Litres per hour or 581Gallons per hour

So combined 3600Lph or 951 Gallons per hour ( according to google converter )


----------



## Mihai Boldor (Feb 27, 2015)

I would strongly suggest to leave your pumps on 24/7 fish manage to find calmer spots to sleep, filters don't really like this kind of stuff you could really harm the bacteria in your filters reducing it's biological capacity. I run two canister filters 1000 and 750 liters/hour and a 2500 liter/hour wavemaker 24/7 and my fish are just fine so you don't need to worry


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I've ran circulation pumps on a timer before. Kept them off at night, as you are. I was using them to move waste off the bottom, and not create surface agitation.


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

My circulation pump is on a timer. Like Iggy, only using it to stir up waste, as my 3 canisters take care of surface agitation.

I have it set to come on right as I leave for work in the morning/fish waking up, then off for about an hour around noon, then back on right before I get home from work, then off again for the night after feeding/bed time rolls around. My idea is to not be around when the poo gets stirred up, and only ever have to look at a beautifully clean tank 

Haven't noticed any issues with the motor being switched on and off throughout the day.


----------

